# 1840 in the Zohar



## mifletzet (Sep 22, 2020)

The year 1840 seems to occur again and again in this forum's revised historical narrative as a critical/reset/terminal juncture/dislocation.

On the verse "In the six hundredth  year of Noah's life …all the fountains of the great deep were broken  up, and the windows of heaven were opened" (Genesis. 7:11), the kabbalistic work the Zohar foretold: "In the 600th year of the 6th millennium [ie 5600  =*1840* CE] the upper gates of  wisdom will be opened and also the wellsprings of wisdom below. This will prepare the world for the 7th millennium like a person prepares  himself on Friday for the Sabbath, as the sun begins to wane. So it will be here."

The wellsprings of wisdom below can be interpreted as the industrial revolution. Indeed 1840 did see a veritable flood of advances: Dalton, Ampere, Laplace, Faraday, Joule, Doppler, Pasteur, Mendel, Mendeleev, Koch, Brunel, electromagnetism, electric motor, railway, telegraph, telephone, Boolean algebra, spectroscope, incandescent lamp, oil etc etc.


----------

